# Breeding Otocinclus?



## madpiano (Feb 10, 2003)

In a community tank, you wont have much chance of seeing baby otos. I bought mine about a year ago and even saw tiny Otos a week or two later in my tank. They looked very cute, but never survived. 

I would have thought they would be very difficult to feed. Mine were minute. I thought first it's a Daphnia, then I saw 3 fish which were just minute Otos. Very Cute, I bet my Neons thought the same. :roll: 

If you have a very heavily planted tank and no strong filtration, you may get one or two to survive. I suppose the may eat very small algae and similar things


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Most likely I have two females  When I see some healthy ones I will add a few.










In my tank tank there could be a chance of survival, since I don't have any bottom feeders except for the otos and a false SAE. Enough hiding places and vegetation to chew on is provided. :mrgreen:


----------



## chinaboy1021 (May 30, 2003)

what lotus is that? its amazing.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

This is "Tiger Lotus" aka Nymphaea lotus zenkeri. Beautiful plant for large tanks.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

They are just so ... cute

Got two more of them now... we'll see.


----------

